
Ask HN: Is there a decent MD viewer on Desktop? - Pinbenterjamin
I&#x27;ve been writing all my notes in MD for most of this year, and I&#x27;ve been using VSCode&#x27;s preview feature. However, I&#x27;d like something a little more organized. I love the format, but I&#x27;m surprised by the lack of desktop note applications that support it.
======
mtmail
I've used [https://getlightpaper.com/](https://getlightpaper.com/) (MacOS) for
a bit but it had too many feature for me, I simply don't edit that many
documents to make use of tabs, directory tree and such.

